# Admission Open Again In Optometry In Al-Shifa



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

Al-shifa hospital rawalpindi(PIO) has opened its admission again in B.Sc optometry.Tomorrow is last date,i came to know after contacting them. Students interested hurry up.:thumbsup:especially Arslan you were keen about this.

- - - Updated - - -

website for this http://alshifaeye.org/adannouncement.php


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

BUt I am interested in CArdiac perfusion.. and will get in Faisalabad institute of cardiology....
InshaAllah...


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

okay that's your choice:thumbsup: but from everyone and everywhere i have listened that cardiac perfusion has no scope in PAKISTAN due to job saturation.Firstly i also thought about it but didn't apply in it due to above reason:roll:


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

i am interested but i want to about merit.........any idea??/


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

you can apply, it has entry test and you can do well and i don't think that its merit will be to high but hurry tomorrow is last date.If you send application form today through TCS it will be received by them tomorrow.Application form is in this link ::Al-Shifa Trust Eye Hospital::


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

Rafa..where have you applied?
and where have you been selected?


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

I applied in Al-SHIFA(PIO)(OPTOMETRY), KING EDWARD(medical lab technology), ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE(medical lab technology) its entry test is on 25th december, SHEIKH ZAYED MEDICAL COLLEGE rahim yar khan(medical lab technology) and in IRAN for M.D(Doctor of medicine 7 years) and its interview is on next sunday.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

tomorrow bank wiil be closed as it is holiday...... how could i made bank draft?/

- - - Updated - - -

also i want to know if i willl tcs them tommorow it will be received by them on monday bcox of sunday between ....... will it be accepted???


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't know if banks will be closed tomorrow but i posted this thread early today when banks were still open,actually i sent my forms again today at 5'0 clock due to problem in first one.So, there is only one solution that you call them tomorrow early morning at 9'O clock and tell them your problem they will tell you the solution I hope so.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

how you come ti know that admissions date extended......? on website its still 2 december

- - - Updated - - -

main problem is with bank draft ........ i can submit it by hand ......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

If you can submit form by hand this is the best option and i came to know that some banks are still opened on saturday.you can also submit RS.400 in Askari bank account no. given on the website. The answer for question of extension of date is when I first saw the form available on its website it was not right as its heading was FCPS and etc. but it was the only form available under the heading of admission form available on AL-SHIFA website so i had no option but to send that form with some changings and after 2nd december, administration of PIO came to know this mistake.Today, when they saw my form they called me and said as right form is available now on website they can extend date for tomorrow as test/interview is on 10,11 december.When i asked them as if this extension of date was for everyone and they replied in approval(YES).so that's the reason for the extension of date.I hope you will understand now


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

is there any test r just general interview ???


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

First, please ask every question tomorrow early from PIO office and can you submit form by hand ,is it possible for you.How far is Wah cantt form Rawalpindi.entry test will be held on 10th december and interview will be on 11th december.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

which sort of entry test is it??????? from f.sc books????

- - - Updated - - -

no i will tcs form ..........


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

First ask from PIO contacts that if it will be too late through TCS as it will take 2 days due to sunday between and tomorrow is last date so confirm it otherwise it is no use to send documents:?.Secondly, entry test I think will be easy as it is for formality and will be from F.Sc books.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

no admission are re open ....... i call to then they said it is only for those who have send their form already within due date ( 2nd december) SO PLESE STOP MIS GUIDING OTHERS......... INFORM OTHERS AFTER GETTING COMPLETE INFORMATION........ 

- - - Updated - - -

aNY wAY tHanX foR YouR hELp.......


----------



## rafa (Dec 3, 2013)

I am really very sorry.Actually it's all their mistake because when they called me yesterday and i asked them as if admissions were open for everyone and they replied in ''YES''.so, that's all their mistake otherwise why i would say such misleading things.When i just called them now they talked to me very rudely so i don't like their behavior at all.But once again SORRY,SORRY,SORRY,SORRY,SORRY if you think its my fault.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

its ok


----------

